# General > Reunions >  looking for old friends

## scotty-girl

hi

i'm coming back to wick soon to look at properties and thought while i was there i might try and organise a party for all my old friends. thing is i don't know what they are all up to now.

they are Brett Thomson, Christopher Farmer, Stuart Page, Frances Macleod, Katie Cormack, Donald Banks and everyone else who used to hang around with them.

i heard the news about David Simpson. 

can anyone help? contact details or general details

----------


## brett

hi when are you coming to wick. who are you.

----------


## KAT1E

Hi

Who are you????

----------


## brett

> Hi
> 
> Who are you????


i'm brett thomson who are youi

----------


## Mr P Cannop

> hi
> 
> i'm coming back to wick soon to look at properties and thought while i was there i might try and organise a party for all my old friends. thing is i don't know what they are all up to now.
> 
> they are Brett Thomson, Christopher Farmer, Stuart Page, Frances Macleod, Katie Cormack, Donald Banks and everyone else who used to hang around with them.
> 
> i heard the news about David Simpson. 
> 
> can anyone help? contact details or general details


I know Christopher Farmer, Stuart Page & Donald Banks

----------


## mareng

> hi
> 
> i'm coming back to wick soon to look at properties and thought while i was there i might try and organise a party for all my old friends. thing is i don't know what they are all up to now.
> 
> they are Brett Thomson, Christopher Farmer, Stuart Page, Frances Macleod, Katie Cormack, Donald Banks and everyone else who used to hang around with them.
> 
> i heard the news about David Simpson. 
> 
> can anyone help? contact details or general details


Good grief - Even Wick has resorted to the use of "properties" instead of "houses" - those programs on TV have a lot to answer for.  ::

----------


## franny

hi is that you leona???

----------


## lelebo

hi there - stuart is in london now?  who are you?  I could get you his contact details...

----------


## Mr P Cannop

> hi there - stuart is in london now?  who are you?  I could get you his contact details...


is his last name page ??

----------


## lelebo

yes - Stuart Page - he's been in London for a good few years now.  Brett and Christopher still in Wick - Chris married with a baby.

----------


## lelebo

I think Donald is working in Holland but Stuart did mention that Donald was planning to go out to the States to work - not 100% sure of that one though?!?

----------


## stuart page

> i'm brett thomson who are youi



Ow wow buye, ye are a cull!

----------


## Mr P Cannop

hi stuart whats doing ??

----------


## Chobbersjnr

Is that Donald Banks aka Doodoo??? if so he's in the UK (somewhere) for a wee while (don't know how long) doing RGIT apparently before heading across the pond to some other foreign clime

----------

